# ATi tool (general questions and also on my 9600xt)



## el_leumas (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm currently using the 0.0.22 ATi Tool and also the Powercolor 9600xt, which defaults at 500/338

Anyway, I can detect the temperature, but which should I be aware of? The GPU or the GPU environment? Its in Celsius right?

My GPU has an average of 55, and the environment, 45. Is this ok?

Any idea whats the max I can o/c my card to? Using default hsf. Don't really trust the find max core/mem function......

My card has 4 active pipelines....what does this means? Is it ok?

There is a function to "Remove Radeon 9000/9250/9550/9600 clock-lock". Should I enable it? 

Lastly, should I activate overdrive if I'm oc-ing?


----------



## el_leumas (Jan 2, 2005)

anyone can help?


----------



## riivo (Jan 2, 2005)

be more aware of GPU temp.

average 55 on full load is ok. without any video program in windows it should be more like 40.

i think from 500 to 540 should be no problem (do artifect scanning of course)

pipelines are something like highways in your GPU . the more the merryer. 4 is right for 9600

yes

doesn't matter. atitool overrides overdrive 

hope i was useful and excuse my bad english. if any more questions please ask


----------



## el_leumas (Jan 2, 2005)

hey thanks 

Juz a few more questions. How high should I max my mem to ? using default hsf

also, I dont have the overdrive tab in my ATi control panel. Any idea why?


----------



## riivo (Jan 2, 2005)

what's your mem default 300 or 325?

actually no, but it's pretty pointless anyway. +28 MHz doesn't give that much performance. if you want to clock use atitool


----------



## el_leumas (Jan 3, 2005)

my default is 500/338, but thats ddr, so mem shld be 338*2


----------



## riivo (Jan 3, 2005)

i had 325 default and 347 max. so +15 or +18MHz should be no problem. but core clocking gives more performance


----------

